# صور مختلفه



## النهيسى (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*




*



​


----------



## النهيسى (25 نوفمبر 2011)

القديس والشهيد *مار مينا العجائبى


*













 



 



 



 



 



 



 



 



 



 



 



 



 



 



 



 



 



 



 



  

​


----------



## النهيسى (25 نوفمبر 2011)




----------



## النهيسى (25 نوفمبر 2011)

http://minacenter.org/index.php?callback=ngg-ajax&p=0&galleryid=112&nggpage=4&type=gallery


----------



## النهيسى (25 نوفمبر 2011)




----------



## النهيسى (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*



*
​

































*



*



 ​


----------



## النهيسى (25 نوفمبر 2011)

​




​




*جسد القديس  والشهيد مار مينا*
​










*أحباء القديس والشهيد ما مينا*






​



















​


----------



## فادى محب (25 نوفمبر 2011)

صور جميلة جدا شكرا


----------



## magedrn (25 نوفمبر 2011)

صور جميلة تسلم ايدك استاذى دايما بيتتحفنا بصور  جميلة كدا على طول


----------



## النهيسى (3 ديسمبر 2011)

فادى محب قال:


> صور جميلة جدا شكرا


شكرا يا فادى
ربنا يباركك


----------



## النهيسى (3 ديسمبر 2011)

magedrn قال:


> صور جميلة تسلم ايدك استاذى دايما بيتتحفنا بصور  جميلة كدا على طول


شكرااا جدااا
يسوع يفرح قلبك


----------



## rania79 (4 ديسمبر 2011)

الله روعة جدا
ميرسى ليك ياستاذنا


----------



## النهيسى (4 ديسمبر 2011)

rania79 قال:


> الله روعة جدا
> ميرسى ليك ياستاذنا


شكرااا جدااا
الرب يفرح قلبك​


----------

